# Lavasoft Ad-Aware For Win 98



## DennisF (Jun 16, 2002)

Lavasoft Adaware SE no longer seems to update definitions for Win 96. It retrieves about 5% and then says "error". The newest version does not support anything below Win 2000. Other than upgrading Windows, any solutions? Any other free comparable programs are there? I do have and still use Spybot Search and Destroy. Thanks Dennis


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi just fired up my Win98se and updated Ad-Aware SE.
Updated no with no problems.
What is the error message you are getting?


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

From the Lavasoft forums:

_You are correct in that the new version Ad-Aware 2007 will not support Windows 98.

Definitions will still be available for SE for a while longer yet, although the exact cutoff date for SE has not been determined._

Zee


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I got a update yesterday for Adaware SE.

http://www.dozleng.com/updates/index.php?act=calendar&cal_id=1&code=showevent&event_id=39706

Maybe there server was busy so try again later.


----------



## DennisF (Jun 16, 2002)

blues_harp28 said:


> What is the error message you are getting?


After the program asks me if I want to update definitions and connect to the lavasoft server, it begins web update but stops after 5% and says "Error retrieving update". If I uninstall, what web addresss provides me the current download compatable with Win 98? Thanks Dennis


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi check.
http://www.download.com/3405-8022-5153545.html


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

The above should help, but see also this:

Solution For "Error Retrieving Updates. Interrupts At 5% Download Completion"

From the Lavasoft support forum.

Zee


----------



## DennisF (Jun 16, 2002)

Thanks Blues_Harp28 and Zee. Advice followed and it works again. May I ask two other questions:
1. The program offers four types of scans (complete, custom, etc). I have been using custom based on settings someone recommended along time ago. Is that the preferred way to go? Here are the settings recommended to me:

_Make sure the following settings are made and on -------ON=GREEN

From main window :Click Start then Activate in-depth scan (recommended)_

_Click Use custom scanning options then click Customize and have these options selected: Under Drives and Folders put a check by Scan within archives and below that under Memory and Registry put a check by all the options there.

Now click on the Tweak button in that same window. Under Scanning engine select Unload recognized processes during scanning and under Cleaning Engine select Let windows remove files in use at next reboot

Click proceed to save your settings._

_Now to scan just click the Next button.

When the scan is finished mark everything for removal and get rid of it.(Right-click the window and choose select all from the drop down menu and click Next)_

2. At the end of the scan it lists files to quarantine or eliminate. It also has an MRU list . The program says "These objects do not pose a threat". Should I ignore the MRU list or also quarantine/delete? Thanks Dennis


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi check the tutorial at.
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/tutorial48.html
MRU stands for Most Recently Used files...delete them.


----------



## DennisF (Jun 16, 2002)

Thank You very much. Dennis


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

:up: mark it solved at thread tools..top of the page.


----------



## willy wong (Feb 8, 2008)

hi how you doing 
im wondering about the lavasoft thing
i updated it a little before they disscontinued support
so i guess i have the last updates you could get for windows 98
and i was wondering if i can transfer what i have updated on this computer to my other computer..or like if i reformat can i like save it some how and put it back on..
i know it might seem silly asking that but i guess somethings better then nothing
i love my windows 98..lol..
i guess this is the begining of the end for the best OS system ever made..
this next bit is just me thinking out loud..lol..
so if you dont want to read it its ok...
it took me years to figure things out on windows 98
and it works perfect..i can see if i want to edit video and make CGE movies then id need a new 5 billion MHZ processor with 5 million tera-watt hard drive..lol..but all i do is surf the net...e-mail and chat...im kinda mad that i spent over 200 dollars for my windows version and 2000 dollars for my computer that every one says its a old compter now that peopel laugh at..lol..cause its old and slow they say..but what makes me most mad is that now their saying if you want to chat and e-maill still YOU HAVE TO BUY another computer and ANOTHER operating system...to chat..e-mail...and surf the net with..seems kinda silly dont you think..why do i have to have a computer that can make CGE movies and burn DVD's in 2 minutes..when i dont need one..all i want to do is chat and do some e-mails..look up info on the net...thats it...do we all really need computers and new operating systems every 5-8 years just to do that??? anyways...some people only drive junkers and eat the cheap food..lol...and have old shoes..anyways...may you win the lotto some day and buy a mansion and a yhat..i just wanted to keep my windows 98


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSG.
"i was wondering if i can transfer what i have updated on this computer to my other computer..or like if i reformat can i like save it some how and put it back on.."
You are talking about lavasoft updates for windows 98?
Check Blue Zee's post #14 d/load and install in Adaware SE folder.

http://forums.techguy.org/windows-95-98-me/672533-adaware-se-personal-manual-updates.html


----------



## willy wong (Feb 8, 2008)

i read that post you said to check out...i think wasent there 2 ways to do the up dates for adawear.. im not 100% sure though i think you could either up date on line..or..like load the zip thing and do it from there..im not sure...cause when you set up adawear didnt it ask how you would like to do the updates?..and you picked the check..i picked on line...plus remember when you would do updates they had things like..oh god i forget the exact words..but it was seperated..like crusial up dates..then there was recomended up dates..and you could just do the crucial up dates and forget about the recomended ones..and it would say up date sucessful..even if you didnt do the recomended ones..are you following me so far?..well im on dial up..so sometimes i never did the recomended up dates just the crucial ones..i did that alot...i think i have like a old build..1.06r1..is it?....and i checked my icon in the lava folder..it says..version....6.2.0.236...when i clicked properties on it...anyways....im not sure if were on the same page.....ok adawear is on my computer...i never clicked any zip folders ever to up date..i would just ..click connect...and it would load the deffenations.. and some times it would say restart now to complete update....other times it would just say up date completed...anyways god im babbling please forgive me..anyways..like say some visual basic programs you can just copy the folder the programs in and put it on another computer and it will work...other programs you have to install it like adawear..BUT...sometimes you can get some of the hidden files like DLL's...and the INF files...something like that...install the old version of a program..put the newer version files like the INf files..in the older version program folder..it will say are you sure you would like to replace 88.dll.450Kbs made 10/23/03...with 99.dll 656 Kbs made 04/12/06...and you do all those and..and put some REG keys into the regestry...and wala..it works...lol...omg your gona kill me Mr moderator...keep reading please...lol....anyways..can i put what i have on this computer on to my other computer that hasent had adawear updated for like a year or so...OR...OR...heres the one i want to know the most....say i reformat...you have to every so often with windows 98..its a fact of life..i have a few times...anyways...say i reformat....can i put the only version i have of adawear...1.0.6.0..i got like 2-3 years ago..and save things ..which things you have to tell me..lol...and put what ever from the one i have on my computer now into a new reformated operating system...the updated stuff....god i should have just downloaded it a month before they discontinued it...cause then it would have come with alota the defenations all ready in it.....cause when i would install the only version i have now...it would have to do lots and lots of up dates before it said...your version is up to to date....god i hope you under stood all this..lol..ok you can shoot me now...i know there has to be some way to do it,,because the information is on my computer...its not like its not here...i just need to know what to get..i just need to know how to get it..save it...and put it back again)...oh god i should hvae brought a case of beer and said hey wana help me before i even knocked on your guys door)
heres my thanks
..i have looked on this fourm many times and got my problems fix from the advice you have given people..i would like to thank you guys now for all the times you helped me out in the past...thats why im here now you give good advice alot..and it usally always works...thanks so much for the years of help


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi go to this link http://www.lavasoft.com/support/securitycenter/blog/
Top right hand side Ad-Aware se updates..SE 1217..Date 4th Feb 08.
D/load Zip file to desktop.

Unzip to C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware SE
Let us know if that works.
willy wong..suggestion keep your post shorter in content and it will be easier for us to follow what you are saying.


----------



## willy wong (Feb 8, 2008)

..ok i got the Zip file...the one thats up on the very top right hand side...that said SE..NOT the 2007 one....ok before i unzip it to My SE folder..i was wondering...what i could check..like the old ( Def.ref) file???..or something else...before i unzip the new file...to compare to see if there was really something done...like a Version number??...or file size????...or a different date???...so that i know after i put in the new one...that it really did work?...so thats all i do just unzip it into that folder????..do i do that with the program running???..or off??..do i restart my computer after i up date???...will it update automatic in the program??..will it like say UPDATE completed???....yeah how can you tell it really did something and put the updated Def's into the program??....sorry about the long post... im not a tech guy..lol..thats why in here asking you guys....thanks!!! for helping....


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi install in C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware SE ..without Ad-Aware running.
No need to restart Pc..update will show when you load Ad-Aware.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Just unzip the def file to the C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware SE folder.
If you then open Ad-Aware SE it will show the Def file *SE1R218 11.02.2008* loaded and then you got Detail you can click on and it will say more.

Definitions File Loaded:
Reference Number : SE1R218 11.02.2008
Internal build : 263
File location : C:\PROGRAM FILES\LAVASOFT\AD-AWARE SE PERSONAL\defs.ref
File size : 2519379 Bytes
Total size : 9173937 Bytes
Signature data size : 9117829 Bytes
Reference data size : 55596 Bytes
Signatures total : 232849
CSI Fingerprints total : 12513
CSI data size : 854468 Bytes
Target categories : 15
Target families : 1820


----------



## willy wong (Feb 8, 2008)

YOU GUYS ARE SOOO WICKED COOL!!...
...it worked just like you said
ha ha you made UPDATING ADAWEAR FOR DUMMIES easy..
i kinda feel a lil safer thanks to you guys....
yeah when i unzipped it as soon as i unzipped it. it asked me if i was sure i wanted to replace the REF file...
that was 465Kb with the new one that was 2.4 MB..
and then when i opened up adawear it said...
Definitions file SER1R218.11.02.2008 LOADED..under the initialization status box.....
THANKS SOOOO much...
so i guess thats it for the adawear for win 98 huh..
it kinda makes me sad that one day i wont be able to use my windows98 because i kinda really like it...
im gona look around the net for a new program for my oldie 98 one day...until then..
i feel safer thanks to you guys....
THANKS ALOT for putting up with my long post..lol..and 
THANKS SOOO much for all the help over the years you gave me...
i love your fourm and will read it till the day it goes out to pasture like windows 98..
i hope the day never comes though...thanks so much again
i'll say this for all your readers...
THANKS SO MUCH for the help over the years..
YOU GUYS ARE WICKED COOL..


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

:up: you can mark it solved at thread tools at the top of the page.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your welcome and there is a newer update that came out today.

You can always check Calendar of Updates each day for updates and upgrades on software.


----------

